# running cable to my new home



## Johnnywad (Oct 19, 2009)

Trying to find out the proper installation for cable TV to our home. Presently have 500 foot run underground cable to amplifier feeding a outbuilding delivering service. From amplifier - Gainmaker 35-90V 50-60HZ, we need to go 1,900 feet to house. We have been instructed that we will need another amplifier to accomplish this. What size cable, connectors, as well as amplifier is needed to deliver service from outbuilding to home? We were instructed that RG-6U cable is sufficient. Is this corrrect, and what type of amplifier is needed?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, that's going to depend on what kind of service you have. Many modern cable services nowadays require bi-directional communications, so the amplifier will have to support that.

As far as RG-6U, remember that you need exterior rated cable or burial cable, depending on exactly how this like is going to be run.

I'd talk to the cable company, since they know best the requirements for their service.


----------

